# Combined RHC and transseptal left heart cath



## Vicki Graham (Jan 5, 2011)

I can't seem to find anyone who has published the 2011 replacement code(s) for the old 93527 (Combined right heart cath and transseptal left heart cath thru intact septum). 
Here is an example of a 2010 case:
9352726
93543
93545
9355526
9355626

Can anyone help? Thank you!

Vicki Graham, CPC
Cardiology Consultants
Pensacola, FL


----------



## DebbiePottsEngland (Jan 5, 2011)

can't you use the right heart cath and then the add on code 93462 for left heart cath by transseptal puncture through intact septum or by transapical puncture?


----------



## Vicki Graham (Jan 5, 2011)

I looked at that, but then how would I charge for left ventriculography and coronary angiogram?


----------



## DebbiePottsEngland (Jan 5, 2011)

Would it be 93460 with add on code 93462 then not under 93462 says to use in conjuction with 93458-93461.


----------



## Vicki Graham (Jan 6, 2011)

Someone called me and said that CPT 2011 Insider's View indicates the code would be 93460 and that it appears that "transeptal thru intact septum" is no longer considered as necessary or included in the code. I do not have CPT 2011 Insider's View. Can anyone confirm this for me, please? Thanks!


----------



## DebbiePottsEngland (Jan 6, 2011)

Add on code 93462 can still be used in conjunction with 93460 so why not add it to finish the code description.


----------



## Vicki Graham (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks, Debbie! That is how I had initially coded it. It makes sense to me, but I am worried about that 2011 CPT Insider.......can anyone verify this, please? Thanks!


----------



## Vicki Graham (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the help, everyone! Debbie, you were absolutely right! 93642 should be added. I appreciate it!


----------



## 10marty (Jan 7, 2011)

Cpt 2011 states that code 93462 is an add on code and to be used in conjunction with 93452,93453,93458-93461,93651 and 93652.

Marty


----------

